# Need help choosing setup on a budget.



## Clueless (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello all, as i'm sure you have guessed from my username, i'm absolutely clueless when it comes to home audio. i'm also on a budget, a fairly strict one at that. I'd like to keep this under $1k, first build and all (plus, poor college student, haha).

I'm just now getting into this whole home audio thing, and as such, I need some help planning out my first setup. For a bit of background, I'm in college living in a home with my brother and two room mates. What i'm planning to buy will end up in my room (about 12X12 feet, very small). I would like to be able to migrate this setup into a larger room once i graduate in a year or two and get a house. this is not essential, but it would be nice.

With this setup, I'm planning on listening to music much of the time, with a fair amount of time playing games and watching blu-ray movies. optimally, I would like to be able to hear a difference between 128 kbps music and 320 kbps music. I understand that this might not be feasible with my budget, but I would go for quality > volume.

I've been looking around at recievers, specifically Onkyo TX-NR414 (can't link, sorry :huh. to my woefully unknowledgeable brain, it seems like it has the most bang for the cost.

when it comes to speakers, i'm absolutely clueless. I'd be willing to start with 2.1 or 3.1 and move up to 5.1 as funds permit. Any help here would be much appreciated :bigsmile:

Thanks a ton!

EDIT: I suppose I should mention that for now, this would be used as computer speakers. a bit overkill, i know, but i like to look towards the future. I'm a bit worried about the center speaker being 3 feet away from my face, but i'll bow to you guys' judgement with that.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello Clueless. SVS is having an amazing sale on their line of speakers and might be worth a look. They are a Internet direct company so you wouldn't be able to listen to them first hand though they have an excellent reputation and return policy if you weren't satisfied. Many here also recommend NewEgg.com and I'm sure at some point JJ will link some specific choices for you. I would give serious consideration to the SVS sale.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Newegg has a killer deal on the MartinLogan MLT2 ($799 MSRP) for $249. Here is the link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882981012
As a longtime ML Electrostatic Owner, it does continue to be surreal to me that ML decided to offer a 5.1 HT Speaker Package like this, but since they are now owned by the same parent company as Paradigm, it makes a bit more sense to me. At least...

As for an AVR, the Onkyo TX-NR609 offers power comparable to most brands $1000 plus AVR's all the while being available for a low $599 MSRP and available through Accessories4less for $279. Note, it is Refurbished, but offers a 1 Year Manufacturers Warranty and if you go to shoponkyo.com it can be extended to 3 Years of Manufacturers Warranty for around $60.

Go to Monoprice for your Cabling needs, Best Buy and others are selling Blu-Ray Players for well under $100 that support Netflix and even offer Wireless Capability to boot. I saw an Open Box Toshiba BDP as described for $45 when I was there on Sunday.

This HT would be far under $1000, would give you an AVR with more than enough power and capabilities to support more expensive Speakers and all in all should be well suited to the size of your Room. And the savings are tremendous. Just the MLT2 if purchased locally with Sales Tax would all but eat up your entire budget if they were being sold at MSRP. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Newegg has a killer deal on the MartinLogan MLT2 ($799 MSRP) for $249. Here is the link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882981012
> As a longtime ML Electrostatic Owner, it does continue to be surreal to me that ML decided to offer a 5.1 HT Speaker Package like this, but since they are now owned by the same parent company as Paradigm, it makes a bit more sense to me. At least...
> 
> ...


JJ, Not questioning your advice but do you think those small ML's would outperform the much larger SVS speakers currently on sale? The center weighs 5 pounds and the others weigh 3 pounds. They just seem a tad small to me. You might check out SVS's site and have a look at those speakers. It seems to be a pretty good deal to me. If their speakers are half as good as their subs I would jump on them.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

With your budget an living situation I'd recommend a 2.1 set-up or maybe even a 2.0. I would not worry about it being overkill for a computer, no such thing.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as the AVR, I completely agree with JJ - the refurbished 609 unit from Accessories for Less (a4l) is a great AVR at an unbeatable price. It allows for the future flexibility you want as well as offers a great amplification section.

As far as speakers, if it were my system I was starting, I would start with the L/R (as Nova suggests - a 2.0 system) and spend the remainder of the budget there. Then, as the funds / space become available, add to it. This way, you are less likely to want to upgrade the L/R right away.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, i've already purchased 609. If I were to go with the 2.0 system then upgrade as funds became available, any recommendations on what to get? or recommendations on what to avoid? My room is fairly small, and its also my bedroom, so I have limited space.

While I could use floor standing front L/R, it would be a very tight fit.

Thanks so much for all your input so far!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as floorstanders, I personally have the Emp Tek e55Ti towers and have been very pleased with them - they are a bit more than your budget, but they also offer the e5Ti towers which are within your stated budget.

I would also consider PSB Image T55 towers - I heard 3 different PSB offerings and each one performed very well (though none of those three was the T55). DMC Electronics and Saturday Audio were the two places suggested to me when I was auditioning - I actually drove to Saturday Audio and was very impressed with the staff.

I have also seen a ton of positive feedback on CHT's SHO-10 / PRO-10 speakers. They are right at the extent of your budget for 2, but from all the reviews I have seen would be worth the extra bit - check the CHT subforum here for more info and other owner's opinions.

As far as a bookshelf speaker, I have not heard many. SVS makes a great sub (I own 2) and I am sure great speakers as well so I would take a look at the sale JBrax mentioned. Also, one of the other moderators recently bought Martin Logan LX-16's and has been very pleased with them.

If you are willing to go with used speakers, you can look at StereoList or Audiogon. Also, I would take a look at your local Craigslists to see what might be available.


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

Along with the good options listed, if you want to start with a good 3.1 you can go with this. Great speakers and sub with lots of reviews and happy owners (including me ) out there.

http://hsuresearch.com/products/hybrid2pkg.html


----------



## Clueless (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm thinking I'm going to buy a pair of E5Bi Bookshelf Speakers.

Next purchase would be either a sub or a pair of E55Ti's.

I was looking at the SVS MBS-02 for a sec, but thats about 1 inch too much for where i'm thinking of putting it....plus, its out of stock.

I was also looking at the Martin Logan LX-16s, but from what i've read they're a wee bit power hungry, and considering my budget, I'm not sure i can swing and adequate amount of power to really let them shine. And they're a bit on the pricey side at 399.00 per speaker.

I'm definitely open too more suggestions, nothings final yet.

Now, next question.....where might I go to buy speakers? I'm fairly leery of amazon, heard a few too many horror stories of people not getting their purchases.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as Amazon, I have never had an issue with them - and my wife orders through there far too much. :bigsmile: We do use Amazon Prime, so I am not sure if there is a difference.

For the Emp Teks, they are an ID company (Internet Direct) so you would just order through their site. I had no problems with the entire process.

For other options, check out Saturday Audio and DMC Electronics - both offer shipping and a wide variety of speakers (as well as other AV equipment).


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Bookshelf speakers will work well for your current use, and when you move into a bigger room the bookshelf units can be used as rears in a 5.1. Great choice on the 609.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

As JJ suggested earlier Newegg is a pretty good source for your speakers. They seem to run some pretty good deals fairly often.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 19, 2012)

After further review, i'm thinking I may get the PSB Image B6s.

my only concern is that most of the speakers i've looked at were 8 ohm nominal impedance, and these are 6 ohm. Now, i read the article somewhere on the forums explaining all of that (and i've taken several physics classes in college), but i just want to double check to make sure these will work.

this is what the specifications of the AVR are:

100 W + 100 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz-20 kHz,
0.08%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
125 W + 125 W (6 ohms, 1 kHz, 0.1%,
2 channels driven, FTC)

So it is rated for 6 ohms, but i have no idea what the 1 kHz means. the increase of power makes sense to me (p = i^2 *R and whatnot), but the 1kHz and 0.1% are jibberish.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 19, 2012)

5th post and now lets see if i can make a link to the measurements....


----------



## Clueless (Jun 19, 2012)

here's the measurements:


so Z drops to 4 ohms, and hovers above 6 in upper-midrange/treble. can the Onkyo TX-NR609 drive these without much strain? not just now, but for when i expand my system?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Clueless said:


> 100 W + 100 W (8 ohms, 20 Hz-20 kHz,
> 0.08%, 2 channels driven, FTC)
> 125 W + 125 W (6 ohms, 1 kHz, 0.1%,
> 2 channels driven, FTC)
> ...


The 1 kHz referenced here is the frequency of the test signal, with 0.1% distortion, when driving a 6 Ohm speaker with 125 W on 2 channels. 
The 609 should not have trouble driving these speakers, unless you are driving all 7 channels to unreasonably loud levels. That is where the 709 steps it up a notch with pre-outs for external amplifier connection.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JBrax said:


> JJ, Not questioning your advice but do you think those small ML's would outperform the much larger SVS speakers currently on sale? The center weighs 5 pounds and the others weigh 3 pounds. They just seem a tad small to me. You might check out SVS's site and have a look at those speakers. It seems to be a pretty good deal to me. If their speakers are half as good as their subs I would jump on them.


Oh heavens no! The SVS's would undoubtedly be better. I personally am affronted that ML have even started offering such things as the MLT-2. That being said, it certainly is a good deal and would certainly would sound better than Bose which is all I stated. 

I have rarely recommended these Speakers in a HT, but a sub $1000 budget creates issues. Truth be told, as SVS's Subwoofer prices have gone up, I have not been checking out their Website as much. I have recommended the SBS/SCS literally hundreds of times and truly was not aware they were $150 off until I just noticed as the amount of their discount was not known to me at the time.

Sad reality there as simply some living situations where the Wife/Significant Other will simply not support or be down for full sized Speakers. The Boseification of the World if you would. Moreover, there are simply some situations where there is a set budget and 5.1 is mandatory without additional future upgrades. I just figured by recommending a flexible AVR and a dirt cheap 5.1 Speaker Package would allow for many contingencies.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's all good JJ. It sounds as though the OP's choice in speakers is evolving in a positive direction.


----------



## Clueless (Jun 19, 2012)

JBrax said:


> It's all good JJ. It sounds as though the OP's choice in speakers is evolving in a positive direction.



lol, all thanks to you fine people


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Boseification


New swear word? Swearing not permitted. LOL, have to add that one to the dictionary.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
CL, no worries and huge props on what you are doing. I started my first HT during the first week at UGA. My Father foolishly gave me all the money he thought I needed for an entire semester all at once and I immediately purchased a pair of Paradigm Monitor 7's and a Denon AVR. 

Amazingly one of my closest friends since I was 5 had actually purchased the identical speakers while attending UT (Tennessee) one literally the same day. Neither of us knew the other did it as I started UGA weeks after graduating HS as opposed to starting Fall Semester. For well over 10 years, we have constantly been revamping our HT's. My friend Scott is a Professional Trumpet Player, owns a Recording Studio, and even played in a fairly well known Rock Band. I usually am recommending Electronics and he Speakers.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Clueless (Jun 19, 2012)

JJ,

I was wondering about the "G". I grew up in Jefferson, just a few miles away from Athens 

I was a serious band nerd in high school. I started off in orchestra playing the viola in 6th grade, did extremely well with that, but we moved out into the country where there was no orchestra program. I picked up trumpet, became competent and played that for a year. after that, the marching band needed a tuba player, so i switched to tuba, and played that for 5 years. I was _so_ close to applying to UGA as a music major in performance....kind of sad I didn't =(

With all of that history with sound, i'm not surprised i'm starting to become interested in HT. i'm a little young (dont' have a house, or a steady income), and a little poor (college student) to _really_ get do HT right, but we all have to start somewhere.

As for football....despite the fact that i lived right next to athens for the entirety of my teenage years, i was born and raised an Alabama fan. I did go to school with a few of UGA's players, and its always interesting to see them do well, but compared to alabama, georgia just comes second place for me <3

Roll Tide!
Nick


----------



## Sophia321 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a fantastic Denon/Polk sound system already. But what I was really interested in was a self contained system that could be placed anywhere without depending on a separate sound system??


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Clueless said:


> JJ,
> 
> I was wondering about the "G". I grew up in Jefferson, just a few miles away from Athens
> 
> ...


Nick,
Bama? To think of the time I have spent trying to provide assistance only to find out you are in T-Town. With Coach Satan whoops I mean Saban playing for National Championships has become an almost yearly rite of passage.

I know Jefferson well and have been there more times than I can count. I do understand not wanting to go to a University so close to where you grew up as I grew up in Knoxville, TN where the University of Tennessee is located.

I seriously thought about going to Bama as well as my best friend from HS was going there. However, I really loved Athens and it simply was a better fit for me...
J


----------



## Clueless (Jun 19, 2012)

SO....end buying questions, start connection questions (hope thats ok )

So as previously stated, i'm planning on connecting my PC to whatever I end up with. So, for video, i connect HDMI to AVR, and for audio, i connect optical to AVR.

The thing is, I would like to be able to use my computer w/o my AVR on (if i'm not listening to music) because my room gets really hot, and anything to minimize this is a plus. 

so my question is, if i just connect audio to my AVR and connect video directly to my monitor, would there be a noticeable video/audio lag? Or should I just deal with the heat?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Connect both AVR and monitor to PC using a splitter such as
http://www.monoprice.com/mobile/Pro...Id=101&categoryId=10113&subCategoryId=1011306


----------

